# Cambridge Reservoir



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Does anybody know anything about Cambridge Reservoir? I just found it yesterday on my way home and I want to get a jon boat out on it sometime today and/or tomorrow. I fish mainly for bass and would like to know any local information.


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

The Cambridge Reservoir is a under fished lake for sure. It could have a large population of bass and other fish. I have allways heard that when the pumps are on and pumping water into the reservior from Wills Creek there is a feeding frenzy where the water flows into this lake (south side from dam) huge culvert. Hard to say when the Cambridge water dept. turns on the pump to raise the water level. This would be a good place to try and you would be the only one fishing. It's got some good depth to it as I've found water 30' + when I ice fished years ago. Caught some big gills and nice crappie but that was 7 years ago. Let me know how you do please !!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

is that a public body of water ?? ive never heard anything about it !!!


----------



## Sky Pilot (Jul 15, 2007)

Used to work for the Cambridge water plant.
The intake screen is long since rusted away.
Water runs by gravity from reservoir to treatment plant so there will be a constant flow into the structure. Don't know where that is exactly, sorry.
We used to get schools of shad wash into the plant and plug the home made expanded steel screen, we would scrape 'em off with a hoe and half a five gallon bucket of shad in a shift was nothing. Occasionally we would fetch off a Fishzilla cat fish, I used to have a photo of a cat I brought off the screen. Laid it out on an alum sack, with a yard stick laid up against the cat, and the fish was lips and tail longer than the yard stick. Knew if I didn't have the stick for scale I would be called a liar.
Wish I could find the picture!


----------

